# Cracked Camcorder LCD screen.



## kenpodad (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi, I have a cracked LCD view screen on my JVC camcorder GZ-MG330US and I would like to replace the scree myself..Everything on the camcorder works fine except for the viewing screen.I need help to find a free service manual for this JVC camcorder. Does anyone at TSG. know where i might find a manual? Thanks.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You will probably have better result if you contact JVC support directly. Trying to find a manual on the Internet usually leads to sites trying to sell you a manual that may not be more than a users manual or not what you are really looking for.


----------



## charlesrambler (Dec 18, 2009)

Download a manual (PDF file) from JVC.

http://support.jvc.com/consumer/support/index.jsp


----------



## kenpodad (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, I have the user manual but what I need is a service manusl that will show the details such as how the screen is connected to the camcorder or how to replace the screen,I have contacted jvc and what they tell me it will cost upward of $250. to repair and send back. If I replaced the screen myself the cost will be the price of the screen. I do non want to take it apart with out some instructions. Thanks.


----------

